# How do you spell the H word?



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Just for fun...whatcha think?


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

I always thought it was Hieny, until I noticed that HH spells it Heiny. What does webster's say?

Teri


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Ooh, I forgot Hieny...mods, can you add that one?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Done.


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Heiny! :LOL :LOL


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Tree Huggin Hippie_
*I always thought it was Hieny, until I noticed that HH spells it Heiny. What does webster's say?*
Websters says *heinie*, which just looks weird to me.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I use hiney...and always wondered why it was Happy Heiny's (not as in plural, but as ownership: Heiny's not heinies, kwim?)








no offense Linda just an observation. And ALL those spellings are starting to look wierd the more I look at them:LOL Like when you're writing a document long hand and the words 'and' & 'what' start looking like they're spelled wrong...


----------



## nicevry (Aug 30, 2003)

I found this in a slang dictionary for "hiney"

Quote:

noun the buttocks or backside. Also, heiny. [originally US, from hindquarters or hinders]
But i spell it "hiney". Does that date me as a CD'er, since I see HH and STILL think Heavenly hineys, not Happy Heinys?









Christine


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I gues ihave never written it







I was sure I had an opinion but once I got to thinking about I had no idea how I spelled it. I don't think I ever have.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I think its Hiney. :LOL


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow, I guess that "i before e" rule just doesn't apply when you're talking rear-ends.

J.


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Too funny









I spell it Heiny
Kind of reminds me of Heineken

The actual name though was a recommendation from members of a different cd board and that was also how they spelled it.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

heiny

Quote:

wow I guess that "i before e" rule just doesn't apply when you're talking rear-ends"
:LOL I never thought of that!

AmiBeth


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Heiney


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by rubidoux_
*Wow, I guess that "i before e" rule just doesn't apply when you're talking rear-ends.*

Actually (sorry, it's the homeschooler in me), the phrase, "i before e except after c," is only PART of a rule. :LOL You can go here to see the whole rule. When it sounds like long i, it's supposed to be spelled ei.


----------



## Logi Bear (Nov 6, 2003)

Heiny!


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Heiny


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I always thought it was i before e except after c or in budweiser...

:LOL :LOL

Um, B- U- M

Yeah, that's how I spell it.


----------

